# folder size info



## scisco (Feb 6, 2008)

When I view my folders in the finder as a list, it doesn't tell me how bid the folders are. 

There's a size culumn, but it's blank.
Is there any way to vew the size of a folder without clicking "get info"?

Also, if i need to know the size of several folders and I click "get info", it opens up several individual "get info" windows and assumes I do the math!

Is there any way of finding out the total size of (for example) 7 folders?


----------



## sgould (Feb 6, 2008)

In Finder go to the View menu and choose the "Show View options" (CMD J).  The window that appears has a box at the bottom "Calculate Sizes" .  Tis will do the folder sizes.  But I don't know of a way to add the size of a selection.


----------



## sylense (Feb 17, 2008)

If you press command+option+i then you'll get an info window that shows tha t size of whatever you've selected.


----------



## epiovani (Mar 3, 2009)

This finder is indeed truly the most overrated piece of software I've ever seen. Yes, face the truth, little fanboy: Windows Explorer is miles ahead in file management.


----------



## ora (Mar 4, 2009)

epiovani said:


> This finder is indeed truly the most overrated piece of software I've ever seen. Yes, face the truth, little fanboy: Windows Explorer is miles ahead in file management.



What is the point of this post other than digging up something from a year ago in order to do some trolling.

I quote from the boards rules:



> No Holy Wars - The Operating System and Hardware Type
> Each operating system has it's high points and low points. Making comments or responding to comments which degrade operating systems and hardware platforms in a blatant childish manner (i.e. Mac's Suck) is grounds for immediate termination. Questions related to choosing the right operating system or constructive comments meant to teach or explain are okay.





> Trolls:
> This type of person has the tendency to visit message boards for the sole purpose of complaining or saying things that cause other members to get up into a frenzy. These type of posts are usually off-topic anyhow and they lead to nothing productive, so please just don't be a Troll or see yourself Trolled out of here.



If you have an actual question or are interested in honest discussion, fine, if not I suggest you head for slashdot or something.


----------



## Mikuro (Mar 4, 2009)

Furthermore, the Finder is one of the most criticized parts of OS X, so "overrated" is hardly apt. Especially regarding a function that the Finder actually performs perfectly well.


----------



## epiovani (Mar 4, 2009)

I am sorry I didn't use the appropriate acceptable lingo in my last post (English is my 2nd language, and acceptable it ain't so), so here's my comment in more appropriate terms:

_I am sorry to find that the glorious POS a.k.a. as Finder for Mac OS X demands an arcane command sequence that takes 10 seconds to show me a 19-node file tree in my home folder, and even after that inordinate amount of time it does not sum up the totals. Those 10 seconds of my life went down the drain of useless-time-waste-that-sums-up-to-hours-in-the-course-of-a-workday, and naively I compared it to an Another Operating System that does it since the beginnings of time in a blink of an eye. Unfortunately this doomed OS was the home field of things like XTree (yes, I am that old), that runs circles around the majority of File Managers like the Finder, IMHO. 

There is hope, though: Xfile, for instance. But not for U$ 59, I'm afraid.

Just to put it right, I again apologize for not reading to the letter the rules of the board, and hope a little irony is acceptable; I've a computer user/support tech) since the days mainframes walked the earth (yeah, that old I am) and teletype terminals were the UI of the day, so I hope you can bear with me._

So long,


----------



## ora (Mar 4, 2009)

You can try Path Finder  for 40 dollars, though give the free trial a go first.

Finder is flawed for sure, though my experience is that Windows explorer has its own share of flaws, its mostly a case of which you are more used to.

Comparing things is fine, its all about your tone and that I can understand can be difficult if you are not a native english speaker. Despite appearances, we are not all just fanboys here, I prefer to use a mac over windows given a choice but I don't pretend its perfect. It just happens to be a: what I am used to and b: slightly less irritating than windows for the tasks I need a computer for.

I agree that finder takes a long time to calculate file sizes, it always has for some reason, I suspect there is some technical explanation but I am not a programmer so I can't help there. One note though, if you use apple-option-I or apple-control-I it will give you a summed size rather than the sizes of each file, as sylense already posted. I was happy to see his post as finder used to automatically do summed file sizes if you got info on a selection of several files and I had noticed it no longer did (bad work by apple to change the behaviour in that way, but such is life).

I am glad you replied and hope you stick around, we are a friendly bunch and all the people I know here have a genuine desire to help others with their mac issues


----------



## epiovani (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh my, there IS intelligent life out there. I agree with you in full; I was just trying to say that altough I am an OS X convert for life also (and not a fanboy, or platform evangelist; hate those types), there's room for improvement, and every other OS is just like that: imperfect. That is a good thing (in a sense), meaning there is always room for progress.
Cheers,


----------



## fryke (Mar 4, 2009)

epiovani: Pay attention, though. You're coming on quite strong, and your posts read as insults rather than meaningful additions to our wonderful forums. You can't just insult everybody and later call it irony, should anyone take offense. If you manage _not_ to call everyone but some an idiot, you're certainly welcome here.


----------



## Florida Birdman (Oct 29, 2009)

What I don't understand is that in Snow Leopard folder size is calculated very slowly or not at all in list view even though folder size is checked in the view menu.
If I drag a folder into Roxio Toast the folder size appears instantly. Why can't OS X perform this seemingly simple task?


----------



## savadtri (Nov 1, 2009)

Good work !
Very cool, looking great so far. Keep going, I wanna see it finished!
__________________
Calcul taux pret immobilier credit | Credit meilleur taux pret immo


----------

